# Red hue in Black & Tan dog?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It could very well be that Gretchen is not a 100% purebred GSD given that she's a rescue/foster. But she certainly looks very purebred to me. I'm really curious about this red in her coat. I've not seen anything like this before in a GSD:



























Thoughts?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Black and red is extremely common in GSDs. I have one who's 5 months and in fact is just turning red from tan. She might be B&R, not B&T. She looks purebred to me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're talking about that little bit of red shading in the black area, particularly on her tail? I think it might just be color bleaching or poor pigment. I don't think it means she's not pb.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I read on here once that black hair with the red tint is a sign of a poor diet?

Black hair can also turn reddish when in the sun- but being November that's probably not the issue.

I love the pictures, btw! She looks like a new dog


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Black fur, when too dry or when the undercoat dies at shedding take that reddish tone. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You're talking about that little bit of red shading in the black area, particularly on her tail? I think it might just be color bleaching or poor pigment. I don't think it means she's not pb.


I agree--I've seen that in a lot of black dogs, it's usually just sun-bleaching, or chlorine bleaching if the dog gets into the pool a lot. I don't think it means she isn't purebred. I see it a lot when dogs are blowing old, dead, dry coat. Might want to add some fish oil to her diet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Good info everyone! Yes, I wasn't really intending to indicate she wasn't a PB- just stating I'd never seen a B&T dog with a red tint- and yes, I am referring to the tinting. A couple things:

1) Yes, she's had a very poor diet.
2) Yes, her fur does seem pretty dry.
3) Assumption- she's probably been an outside dog her life- so sun bleaching is feasible.

Thanks everyone. I think it's fascinating even if it is an indication of things we don't really want. She has this very cool red "shimmer" under certain lighting. Pretty neat. (Hopefully it goes away though with better diet and whatnot.)

[EDIT]-


Freestep said:


> Might want to add some fish oil to her diet.


I will look into this. Thanks again!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

When their fur is coming out (old fur) it looks that way. Have you brushed her tail good? It'll probably fall out.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Pyrate actually has a lot of natural red in his fur and he is pb. I picked him for his red ears as a matter of fact because he was the only one that didn't have at least a black outline on his ears. The entire litter was a confiscated and adopted out by our local shelter when the owners were arrested for crack dealing. He has the natural black saddle but lots of red in the tan areas. Raina who is naturally mostly black has some red tint in the summer from sun bleaching as well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably one of the above but someone told me once (a long time ago) that when she fed her dogs Eukanuba (sp?) they got a red hue. So I guess food is something to consider.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are some kibbles which leave a coat this rusty red .
what are you feeding?

try to provide something that is mineral rich, kelp and seaweed is excellent .

the dog does seem to be lacking some condition , and the coat is dry and sparse . 

Wildo , that is the least of your worries. I think you are doing a great job bringing this poor dog around to a spot where she is comfortable and happy .

pm sent 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

She's currently on TOTW Pacific Salmon.

(And I didn't get a PM from you.) [Edit]- got it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is a black and tan long coat. In the winter when his coat is rich and thick it takes on a red hue. Sometimes I look at him through sun glasses and he is red, tan and black. Take the sunglasses off, nope, black and tan. In the summer when his hair isn't as thick there is no doubt he is black and tan. 

Hondo does have poor pigment. Father white, mother black and tan. Dunno if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's definitely PB. My inlaws dog had sun bleaching on his back like on her tail because he would just lay out in the sun when it was just him outside. he was a solid black dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> She's definitely PB.


Sorry- I shouldn't have even put that in the original post. Of course I know she's purebred, but I figured that perhaps she had a bit of border collie or something. She most certainly looks purebred and I have no doubt she is. I was just trying to figure out a source for the red tinting. I think all you guys nailed it with conditional issues.

Unrelated side note (tangent): subconsciously, her extremely compact size probably also caused me to write the purebred statement. I've never seen a GSD on the low end of the standard. Gretchen is small- and I have to say, I really LOVE her compact size. I hope my next GSD is on the smaller side (or should I say- actually *in* the breed standard). I swear she really isn't much bigger than a border collie- and Pimg absolutely dwarfs her...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wildo said:


> Sorry- I shouldn't have even put that in the original post. Of course I know she's purebred, but I figured that perhaps she had a bit of border collie or something. She most certainly looks purebred and I have no doubt she is. I was just trying to figure out a source for the red tinting. I think all you guys nailed it with conditional issues.
> 
> Unrelated side note (tangent): subconsciously, her extremely compact size probably also caused me to write the purebred statement. I've never seen a GSD on the low end of the standard. Gretchen is small- and I have to say, I really LOVE her compact size. I hope my next GSD is on the smaller side (or should I say- actually *in* the breed standard). I swear she really isn't much bigger than a border collie- and Pimg absolutely dwarfs her...


 
lol. good luck with that!!! My uncle's female border collie is at the high end of BC standard. She's a BIG girl. He wishes she was smaller haha.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a few solid blacks , current and before that are so black that they blue black , so black they stand out in the deep dark of night . Never have any red cast coming over them.
I did handle an american show male "cougar" (if memory is correct he was a "Sundance Kid" son ) who became so brown over his black saddle he looked like a rusted brillo pad . He was on a popular kibble and everyone seemed to be aware that this brand contributed to this iron red colour - can't for the life of me remember what it was . 
Nutrition fixed that .


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

She looks like her coat is a little sunburned. If that is the case, she should eventually shed out the color damage with the improved care she is getting in your foster home.
Sheilah


----------

